# Old ir ep 5 releasing too much air when not loading



## obpablo (May 13, 2016)

My old IR EP 5 has started acting up. It works great when loading, but when it reaches about 125psi, max psi, and switches from loading it seems to be loosing too much air. It has gotten to the point where it only stays in the unload mode for a few seconds and then switches to load again. Load, unload, load, unload. It used to stay in the unload mode when it reached it's max and I wasn't drawing any air. I don't know much about these, but I would guess I have have a problem with the intake valve or the two way solenoid valve or the pressure is up too high. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rpvan (May 16, 2016)

Obpablo,
I'm by no means an expert, but your problem may be as simple as a pressure-relief valve that's worn out. If you adjust the cut-out pressure DOWN, so that your compressor shuts off at, say, 115 lbs, and it holds there, and your compressor remains off the way it should until you've used enough air to reach the cut-in pressure, then comes on and refills to your new cut-out pressure, you know you're on the right track.
RPV


----------



## rpvan (May 16, 2016)

Opablo,
I also meant to say that after getting no help at all on this forum, I sent a query to compressorparts.com, and received help right away. Chris Fuchs emailed me exactly what I needed for my rebuild in PDF format. I just downloaded and printed what I needed.
If my suggestion doesn't work and you still can't get anyone to answer you on here, try compressorparts.com.


----------

